# زوجان زرعا غابة من ملايين الأشجار على مساحة 1750 فدانًا



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2020)

في  جهد يوازي ما تقوم به دول وحكومات واصل زوجان برازيليان العمل لمدة 20  عامًا حتى تمكنا من تحويل وادٍ قاحل إلى غابة استوائية كاملة من ملايين  الأشجار، وذلك على مساحة تبلغ 1750 فدانًا في ولاية ميناس جيرايس شرقي  البرازيل. وحسب صحيفة “الديلي ميل” البريطانية، قضى المصور الصحفي  البرازيلي سيباستياو سالجادو (75 عامًا) وزوجته ليليا سالجادو السنوات  العشرين الماضية في مشروع حياتهما، وتمكنا من تحويل أرض جرداء إلى جنة  استوائية.
*البداية*

وتضيف  الصحيفة: بدأت قصة هذه الغابة عام 1994 عندما عاد المصور الصحفي سالجادو  من رحلة مأساوية لتصوير ونقل أحداث الإبادة الجماعية في دولة رواندا  بإفريقيا، وشعر سالجادو بالصدمة عندما اكتشف أن مزرعة عائلته تدهورت، حتى  أصبحت واديًا قاحلاً.
*غابة النصف في المئة*

وفي  مؤتمر التغير المناخي بباريس عام 2015 روى سالجادو ما حدث، وقال: “كانت  الأرض مريضة، لقد دُمر كل شيء، كان نحو ( 0.5٪) نصف في المئة فقط من الأرض  مغطى بالأشجار”. ويتذكر سالجادو كيف كانت هذه المزرعة غابة مطيرة غنية وشبه  استوائية، لكن المنطقة عانت من إزالة الغابات بشكل واسع، ومن الاستغلال  غير المنضبط للموارد الطبيعية؛ وهنا فكر الزوجان في إعادة زراعة الغابة،  وكانت فكرة زوجته ليليا.
*فكرة زوجته ليليا*

وفي  مقابلة مع مجلة سميثسونيان في عام 2015 روت ليليا ما حدث، وقالت: “كان  تفكيرنا في إعادة زراعة الغابة طبيعيًّا جدًّا وغريزيًّا. كانت الأرض  متدهورة للغاية، والطبيعي أن نصلحها”.
*مؤسسة “تيرا”*

في  عام 1998 أسس الزوجان البرازيليان معهد “تيرا”، وهو منظمة بيئية مخصصة  للتنمية المستدامة (الدائمة) للوادي، وحصل الزوجان على الدعم من شركة ”  Vale “، إحدى أكبر شركات التعدين، وخبراء إعادة زراعة الغابات في العالم،  الذين تبرعوا بـ 100000 شتلة، وساعدوا في تجديد (التربة الميتة)، كما أعد  المعهد برنامجًا لمشاركة طلاب المدارس المحلية في مشروع تشجير الغابة.
*20 عامًا*

وعلى  مدى 20 عامًا تمكن الزوجان سالجادو من زراعة غابة، تبلغ مساحتها 1750  فدانًا، تضم ملايين الأشجار، تمثل نحو 300 نوع من الأشجار، وأكثر من 170  نوعًا من الطيور، و30 نوعًا من الثدييات، و15 نوعًا من البرمائيات  والزواحف.. والكثير من هذه الحيوانات معرض لخطر الانقراض.
*جددت شبابي*

ويقول  سالجادو: “عادت جميع الحشرات والطيور والأسماك بفضل هذه الزيادة في  الأشجار. أعدت زراعة الغابة، وجددت معها شبابي. وُلدت أنا أيضًا من جديد.  كانت هذه أهم لحظة في حياتي”.
*محمية طبيعية*

لم  يعد سالجادو يمتلك الغابة الآن؛ لقد أصبحت محمية طبيعية، تُزرع فيها  الملايين من شتلات الأشجار في الصوب، ويتدرب في معهدها علماء البيئة  الشباب، كما ترحب بالزائرين لرؤية غابة تولد من جديد.


----------

